# The other forum website



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

(Given the fact that VS can't fix this site's problems, I don't feel guilty posting this.) If you are new to Largescalecentral.com, there's a couple of quirks. The people are quirky. But seriously, if you are used to accessing MLS with the 'active topics' option, the LSC "Home" does much the same thing - gives you a list of the latest active postings. When you click one, it takes you to the last post (not the last one you saw.)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FAIR WARNING about the "other" site, 

1. NO POLITICS AT ALL, the 'benevolent dictator" who runs the joint will not hesitate to NUKE whoever stirs the boiling pot of politics.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> FAIR WARNING about the "other" site,
> 
> 1. NO POLITICS AT ALL, the 'benevolent dictator" who runs the joint will not hesitate to NUKE whoever stirs the boiling pot of politics.


Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been a member here since June 2008 and on LSC since August 2008. I have seen many changes on both sites, some good, some not so much. I was a member of LSOL for a couple years before it went the way of the Do-Do bird. I left LSOL because I get equal or better information from both MLS and LSC from folks that were more then willing to share their expertise, and for free.

MLS began to deteriorate at the same time Shad began having issues at home, and his time became devoted to more pressing issues. I was sad to see Shad sell the site to a commercial interest, but running non-chat sites (I do several) takes a fair amount of time and no individual stepped up to take over. The commercial owner has one interest in mind....dollars per click. If we are not clicking, he is not going to invest more time that it takes to maintain the status quo (keep it online).

LSC on the other hand is run by a single hobbyist owner who does care about the site, although the last two years worth of heart ache is showing there as well. Hence, the absolutely no politics, religion, etc. inflamitory topics. Topics do vary and threads do drift, just like here. There is one moderator there, our gracious host and 'Benevolent Dictator'. Personally, I have found nothing he has done to be less than fair, all things considered.

The major difference between the sites is this site has migrated to heavily live steam, where MLS caters more to the sparkys and battery/RC folks. I primarily post there as I am a sparky, but still lurk here most evenings and, like here, occasionally post when I have something relevant to say. BD welcomes all who visit or join, but if your intention is to flame or cause trouble, he will step in, otherwise for the greatest part we are self policing.

If you haven;t lurked there in the past, stop by, surf around and get a feel for the folks there. I can tell you there are several that have migrated from other fora to MLS.

Happyr Railroading.......Bob C.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok I like both of the sites. I have had little technical problems with MLS once I dumped IE a few years ago. No I don't store photos here. LSC is also a good site, both sites have lots of nice folks who are glad to help with questions and are great fun to meet in person and many who have become friends. It is a win-win from my point of view, having two sites for our hobby.. 

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

armorsmith said:


> I have been a member here since June 2008 and on LSC since August 2008. I have seen many changes on both sites, some good, some not so much. I was a member of LSOL for a couple years before it went the way of the Do-Do bird. I left LSOL because I get equal or better information from both MLS and LSC from folks that were more then willing to share their expertise, and for free.
> 
> MLS began to deteriorate at the same time Shad began having issues at home, and his time became devoted to more pressing issues. I was sad to see Shad sell the site to a commercial interest, but running non-chat sites (I do several) takes a fair amount of time and no individual stepped up to take over. The commercial owner has one interest in mind....dollars per click. If we are not clicking, he is not going to invest more time that it takes to maintain the status quo (keep it online).
> 
> ...


I've actually said that this site has become such a live steam site that it could change its name to M-y L-ive S-team.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I will continue to monitor this site but most of my new posts will be on LSC, I will continue to respond here when I think it would be helpful.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I take that as a positive.

Greg



vsmith said:


> FAIR WARNING about the "other" site,
> 
> 1. NO POLITICS AT ALL, the 'benevolent dictator" who runs the joint will not hesitate to NUKE whoever stirs the boiling pot of politics.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> I've actually said that this site has become such a live steam site that it could change its name to M-y L-ive S-team.


Hey.........what's so bad about that?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What ticks me off about this site is we paid for storage and we aren't getting it. I assume there could be a lawsuit since folks paid money?

It appears the only way to get these folks working is to hit them in the pocket book. If we can get enough folks to leave or file a class action lawsuit, they might decide to fix these things that should take hours or days, not months.

What does the other site charge?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim the problem is that your storage files (A to S) are probably still there, its just access that's the current trouble. the lost files though (T to Z) like mine are another matter, they appear to have LOST our files entirely, and it doesn't sound like they have any back-up source. So I'm pretty sure I'm TSOL.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Smfh


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I have gotten pretty ticked off too. now with the flashing issue especially.

Ok now lets hae a little test to prove that all the admins (except dwight) dont care what happens, or even bother reading this. IF YOU ARE AN ADMIN,simply comment something. even the work Hi or Potatoes will work.

lets see how many responces we get..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the flashing issue is out of control also.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

LMAO Greg! Put that away, nobody wants to see it! Personaly, I would like to see the whole pay for anything here go the way of the do do bird. Atleast I can post stuff to sell without being a "paid member" That whole idea needs to just go away. I also hang out on Garden Railway Forum and G scale Central (replaced the old G scale Mad site), both are heavily British,, but then they are heavy into live steam operation. I have noticed this site is much more active on the steam side where as LSC isn't so much. Both are great sources of info and ideas, as are the other 2 sites and several here are members there as well. Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually G Scale Central is heavily track power and DCC... woo hoo!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

jimtyp said:


> ...
> 
> What does the other site charge?


nothing.

and, if i am not erring, the so called "freight shed" with up to 50MB is free too. (any of the others, who are on both forums correct me please, if i'm wrong on this)

but members are invited to carry a sponsorship for a sub forum of their choice. ($75.-/year)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen said:


> nothing.
> 
> and, if i am not erring, the so called "freight shed" with up to 50MB is free too. (any of the others, who are on both forums correct me please, if i'm wrong on this)
> 
> but members are invited to carry a sponsorship for a sub forum of their choice. ($75.-/year)


Korm,

I just re-upped on LSC with Bob today.........you are correct about the 50MB storage for free. For $25 per year, you get 250MB. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

People grow and change. Any site run by a single person is liable to end when that person finds new interests or is forced to spend his/her time on something else (job, family, getting basic necessities, etc. etc. etc.). This is just a hobby and life gets in the way.
LSC is a nice site, I read over there regularly. However since it is run by the "benevolent dictator" it is vulnerable to ending at any time. Join if you want to, hope it lasts a long time. But remember it is just as vulnerable as this site. There have even been commercial sites where the company has folded and they ended.
It is perhaps time to move on. But wherever you go it will eventually be time to move on from there. Do not assume it is forever and take appropriate measures for yourself.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sure this has been mentioned before? but Google Drive gives you 15 Gig of storage for free. You can put anything up there and share it (or not). I have spreadsheets, lists, photos, binaries, etc on mine. It's really nice because I can access it from work or home or wherever.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

jimtyp said:


> What ticks me off about this site is we paid for storage and we aren't getting it. I assume there could be a lawsuit since folks paid money?
> 
> It appears the only way to get these folks working is to hit them in the pocket book. If we can get enough folks to leave or file a class action lawsuit, they might decide to fix these things that should take hours or days, not months.
> 
> What does the other site charge?


Jim(typ),
I think you may have paid an annual subscription a few years ago, but MLS hasn't been able (apparently) to collect subs for years. Everyone who had a '1stclass' membership has kept it. Anyone who didn't have one had great difficulty becoming '1stclass' and couldn't post items for sale!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironton said:


> People grow and change. Any site run by a single person is liable to end when that person finds new interests or is forced to spend his/her time on something else (job, family, getting basic necessities, etc. etc. etc.). This is just a hobby and life gets in the way.
> LSC is a nice site, I read over there regularly. However since it is run by the "benevolent dictator" it is vulnerable to ending at any time. Join if you want to, hope it lasts a long time. But remember it is just as vulnerable as this site. There have even been commercial sites where the company has folded and they ended.
> It is perhaps time to move on. But wherever you go it will eventually be time to move on from there. Do not assume it is forever and take appropriate measures for yourself.


Rich,

My photos are all backed-up on my computer-I don't depend on ANY website for back-up. But I WILL use a site to have photos stored for use in my posts. I don't take these sites for granted, i.e. I know there is no guarantee that they will exist in perpetuity. The problem with MLS now is that it is not as easy to post photos here and the system to post photos is completely "screwed-up". On top of that we, as 1st Class Members, paid for this privilege! So much for that perc! I'll gladly pay for that perc in Bob's site LSC, for however long his site remains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I put most pictures on my site, some on MLS & LSC... ALL my pictures are backed up at home, in 2 locations. Hard drives are cheap. Web space is cheap.

Shee, I was "gold class", one of the people who gave $200 for a lifetime membership, plus other significant contributions.

It is what it is. I gave the money with no expectations other than near term.

When the money collected for the "new server" never resulted in a new server, I knew that I was dealing in a particular situation, and I reduced my expectations thereafter.

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Martan said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned before? but Google Drive gives you 15 Gig of storage for free. You can put anything up there and share it (or not). ...


i stopped believing in free lunch long ago. 
if they don't charge you money, they got other means to profit from you.


----------

